# Need some advice



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry if this post is in the wrong section.
I'm looking for some good advice. I recently made a farmhouse kitchen table and it came out exactly as I would have hoped except for on problem. The top is made from 4-2x8" attached together by pocket holes. I took special care on the legs (4x4s) to make sure they were all the same exact length and made sure the frame was exactly square. Then attached the legs to the frame with pocket holes. When attaching the top top to the frame and legs (pocket holes and also 5" long screw through the top to the legs counter sunk with a wood dowel bled in to hide the hole) I noticed a gap in on corner due to one table top board being warped. I thought "no big deal, I will just screw it down flush, which it did. Problem is it didn't pull the board down, it pulled the frame up. Beginners mistake I know. Now of course I have a wobbly table even though all the legs are the exact same length. 1 leg is about a 1/4" off of the floor.
What would be the easiest way to correct this problem. 
I thought about putting 2 sawhorses completely level and putting the table on them upside down then clamping a level plumb across the legs and marking the legs and cutting them. I also thought about just getting some adjustable screw type table leg levels which probably would be the easiest but then the legs would appear to not touch the floor which would look strange I think. I could also unscrew the top and shim the corner but then the top wouldn't be level.
Any advice? 
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronhooks (Oct 12, 2013)

Cut an eighth of an inch off one of the adjacent legs and check for contact by all four. If need be take a little more off till stable. You will never know if it is out of level by that amount and it will be solid. You have to make sure you are on a flat surface to begin with though. Also, did you attach the top in a way that allows cross grain expanding and contracting? If not, that is an issue you should address with steel clips or shop made buttons.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like my firs long winded reply didn't make it so I'll give a shorter version. Cut a piece of 1/4" 4x4 and glue it to the short leg. If the table is going to be sanded and painted then only you will know.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ummmm
I'll take the heat...

You need to address a few things before you try and level this table up....
you seem to have actually built it too strong... the wood moves and the table flexes - attempts to anyways......
it will try to take it's self apart...

as for the wobble - cut nothing... 
go to a big box and get either no skid or felt pads for table legs that are about 1/8'' thick by about 4'' square.. install them to the short leg(s)....
double the thickness if need be...
your floor may be the culprit and not the table... 
these pads should be on the ends of the legs to prevent floor damage... 

exactly, in detail, how did you construct the top and fasten it to the apron and kegs???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Further to Stick's comments, adjustable glides.
Leveling Glides, Spring Clips, & T-Nuts | Chair Glides on All Glides

I'm a wee bit perplexed about the top construction as well. I don't think I understood exactly what or how you joined the planks to make the top(?).
The normal way would be to joint the butting edges, then either dowel or spline the joint to be, glue and clamp both width-wise and across the face to keep it flat. No metal fasteners of any sort required.
Adding Biscuits and Splines | Article | Woodworking
Aaron made an important point re the 'buttons' or clips. The top has to be able to move with humidity/temp changes.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=atta...QO82oyATqmoHIAg&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=537


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm also wondering if the attachment to frame and leg might eventually pull it back down? In which case it would be uneven again.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

I too built a farm style table and initially it was perfect, however within about six weeks it began to wobble.
I wanted to dismantle it and shorten the leg(s) like you but it occurred to me that the simple fix as Stick pointed out was the best.

The wood will continue contract and expand over time, give it sometime to settle into to the environment and then make corrections if you must.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this thread is king of long but there is a ton of information in it on tables and their construction...

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/47459-router-bits-mortise-tenon-project.html


----------

